# Period stopped after 2 days and started again - anyone else?



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Just looking for some help/advice on this. TMI warning lol

My period is usually 28-31 days and for the last 3 months has been 28 days. My period started dead on time on Friday lunchtime and was normal for my first day - lightish, bright red with some clots. Saturday was more of the same but more watery but still red and clots. On Sunday (after a long lie) my period was gone. Woke up today and it's back but only when i wipe...again red but no real clots. I'm also feeling a bit crampy which I never am at cd4.

Normally my periods are 3-4 days with very little cramps. This month is definitely not normal for me. Anyone got any ideas?

For a bit of background - we've been TTC for a year and were referred to the Subfertility unit in June. All the blood tests came back fine, I had an internal scan and ultrasound which again were clear and DH's SA was also fine. We've been given an appointment for February 2011 as that will be our 18mths TTC and they will not do anything further till then.

Tracey
xxx


----------



## msdizzydolore

I just experienced the same thing. But it got normal as of yesterday morning.
I was scared to death it wouldn't come on fully...but it's been on now for 2 days fully.

I hope someone will come in and give us their take, cause as you stated for yourself, this is not normal for me either.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi both

My take is that our bodies just mess us around when we are closely watching what they are doing :shrug:! I've had it happen several times where my period has seemed in some way 'different' to normal and a few occasions where its been a good few days later than expected.

My last one was three days late to when I'm sure it was due (was using cbfm too which flashed for six days that my period was expected), when it arrived it was a bit heavier with more clots and a little more crampy. On checking internet, these can be signs of a chemical pregnancy but as I never tested I'll never know I guess. Just got to try again

Good luck to all ttc x


----------



## msdizzydolore

Thanks for the reply Nat. I think mine may have been stress....it was late and I thought about it, and it was the normal spotting I used to get months ago, before AF arrived.

So I'm hoping it stays normal and I ovulate until I ttc in December.


----------



## Rowan75

mine does that some months - Ive never really thought about it as my AF are so random anyway - mine went and came back twice this month - but I am on clomid so maybe that had something to do with it


----------

